# AUTOCAR REVIEW R35 GTR vs 997 GT3 VS E92 M3



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

At last full test on autocar of the R35 GTR 

here's a link part 1

Autocar Videos - Autocar.co.uk

Part 2

Autocar Videos - Autocar.co.uk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

*Autocar*

Just watched both clips all the way through and now getting really excited by this machine. Roll on this time next year (assuming Middlehurst is on the list) :smokin: 

Thanks for posting :bowdown1:


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

good review...


.... a skyline it aint tho!

Sev


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Something for the porsche owners to moan about again


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Still there are so many people who can't believe how this car can be so quick by weighing so much! It has been prooven so many time and still people doubt


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

That is the first legit test I've seen, no beefs there. Though I think it will differ after a few laps if the GT3 had the factory sport cups on it, they do take a long time to warm up.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

The GT3 also had PCCB. Don't know if that would make a difference, but I would have thought so....


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ceramic brakes suck when they are cold. They are made to survive long heat cycles. 

I think all of the cars would benefit from a warm sunny day and a few laps, but the GT3 would benefit the most as it's major components are very heat sensitive.


Any reason they take three cars to the track to drive one lap each? That seems retarded to me, even a time attack will give you 3 laps.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I doubt it was just 1 lap each but the video showed at least a warm up, a hot lap and a cool down lap. So I don't think the PCCBs were not working. His comments abt the braking on the GT3 indicated it was working fine. His comments were that braking was better on the GT3 than on the GTR as you'd expect, with the M3's being the worst by an appreciable margin.

FWIW, Chris is a big fan of Porsches. He used to have a Cayman and older 993 before he sold them for the M3 that he drove on the track. Have read a number of articles of his in GT Porsche mag, and he's no stranger to the GT3 and its kind.


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

doggiehowser said:


> I doubt it was just 1 lap each but the video showed at least a warm up, a hot lap and a cool down lap. So I don't think the PCCBs were not working. His comments abt the braking on the GT3 indicated it was working fine. His comments were that braking was better on the GT3 than on the GTR as you'd expect, with the M3's being the worst by an appreciable margin.
> 
> FWIW, Chris is a big fan of Porsches. He used to have a Cayman and older 993 before he sold them for the M3 that he drove on the track. Have read a number of articles of his in GT Porsche mag, and he's no stranger to the GT3 and its kind.



I dont think he's a stranger to it, I think he drove it pretty well from what I can see. He even stated that he could get more out of the car with more laps which suggests he knew the tires werent up to temp. For a two lap battle in the cold, the MPSC is the worst tire you can find.

But even so 2 laps in 35* is aweful on sport cups, I drive on them all the time. Some people cant get them hot in two laps on a hot surface. 


A GT3 on Warm PCCB's and MPSC would decrease his stopping distance by a huge margin. I'm not saying there was a problem with anything, but the ABS kicking in early was a direct result of the brakes overpowering the tires. I live this on a monthly basis at the track.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

When is the Fifth Gear GT-R test, anybody know?


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> When is the Fifth Gear GT-R test, anybody know?


monday i think


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

heavychevy said:


> That is the first legit test I've seen, no beefs there. Though I think it will differ after a few laps if the GT3 had the factory sport cups on it, they do take a long time to warm up.


If anything the GT-R will get faster.

Humble pie anyone?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It's called 'crow pie' in the States...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

"A car built by a Company that used to be called Datsun, is as good as the best 911 ever made" 


I guess Mr Dog will have this thread locked any minute ........ now ! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Howsie said:


> If anything the GT-R will get faster.


Spec-V anyone 

Bit less weight, bit more power and off we go! 

The "mini-veyron" tag seems to be getting popular. I liked the section in the video where they overlay the laps showing the cars exiting the hairpin. You can noticably see the GTR pull away.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Robbie 733 said:


> "A car built by a Company that used to be called Datsun, is as good as the best 911 ever made"
> 
> 
> I guess Mr Dog will have this thread locked any minute ........ now ! :chuckle: :chuckle:


Nah, he's probably just confirming his order for the GTR and working out whether he can park 2 cars outside his property and not annoy anyone


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Exellent review. The only reason i could suggest that it was a 3 lap, is to show how quick and intuitive it is to drive round the track. He made a comment about its not about the facts and figures but how YOU can use all that power. Start, play and stop. Think you would have to be a bad driver to not drive the new GTR fast where as you have to be a much more talented driver to get as much out of the GT3. Im not saying that inexperienced drivers should buy a gtr (as we all know the city bankers buy the GT3s).
I find it a difficult decision between the 2 as I love the GT3 and i love the new GTR.. Which would i buy??? well at 20k less it would be the GTR.. Simple really. Money talks and.....

Oh and the M3 is shocking. Talk about resting on your laurels. Shame on you BMW.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Northern Monkey said:


> Exellent review. The only reason i could suggest that it was a 3 lap, is to show how quick and intuitive it is to drive round the track. He made a comment about its not about the facts and figures but how YOU can use all that power. Start, play and stop. Think you would have to be a bad driver to not drive the new GTR fast where as you have to be a much more talented driver to get as much out of the GT3. Im not saying that inexperienced drivers should buy a gtr (as we all know the city bankers buy the GT3s).
> I find it a difficult decision between the 2 as I love the GT3 and i love the new GTR.. Which would i buy??? well at 20k less it would be the GTR.. Simple really. Money talks and.....
> 
> Oh and the M3 is shocking. Talk about resting on your laurels. Shame on you BMW.


The M3 isn't actually a bad car for the money, the GTR just makes it look bad.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The M3 isn't actually a bad car for the money, the GTR just makes it look bad.


I reckon it's going to make a LOT of cars look bad for their price.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> I reckon it's going to make a LOT of cars look bad for their price.


As I've always said, the GTR's price-range competition is the M3, RS4 and C63. Beats them comfortably. The fact that you have to look into 6 figures to find competition, in terms of performance, is just funny. Obviously there are various go-karts and kit-cars under 6 figures that out-perform it, but this is a proper road car, with airbags, stereo, rear seats, aircon and a boot.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Big Sev said:


> good review...
> 
> 
> .... a skyline it aint tho!


I was going to put a comment on the site but then I spotted this in there...



> Chris, I beg you, for the love of god, stop calling it a Skyline
> 
> Cem
> 
> GTR Register


PMSL


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

I dont get why these tests are taken so seriously or are disected to the smallest detail. You'd prob get slightly different results if the test was done in different world markets/conditions.

The GT3 and M3 arent direct competitors to the R35 in my opinion. The GTR seems to be able to cross the divide between hypo sports car and super GT quite seemlessly. Its able to hold its own and then some against purpose built road leagal race cars like the GT3 and also against a luxury power house like a 599.

When the V-Spec or factory Nismo variant of the R35 arrives then i'll be reading the GT3 comparo more closely. But how is a GT3 going to come close to a "Nismo" V-Spec 35?

Lets face it, Nissan have proven that they can build a car thats worthy of its glowing praise from the media and its lucky owners. Porsche really need to get on with it to stay ahead - or were they ever really ahead when the previous GTR's in unrestricted form always did so well too :chuckle:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

RH9 said:


> I dont get why these tests are taken so seriously or are disected to the smallest detail. You'd prob get slightly different results if the test was done in different world markets/conditions.
> 
> The GT3 and M3 arent direct competitors to the R35 in my opinion.


Sure but most cars are not direct competitors to the R35, apparently. In test after test the cliche' of the commentary and discussion thereafter is to say "well, these cars they're comparing the R35 to.... they're not really direct competitors... the test really isn't very viable, not really. And besides they all didn't use the same tires and it was cold outside." 

Like.... whatever......:blahblah: 

Thing is, you have to have a competitor somewhere. The GT-R, admittedly, is on it's own planet and presently unclassifiable. So you see it against cars that are not really equivalents, but may roughly be. 





> The GTR seems to be able to cross the divide between hypo sports car and super GT quite seemlessly. Its able to hold its own and then some against purpose built road leagal race cars like the GT3 and also against a luxury power house like a 599.


That's right. You see the no-man's land of the GT-R's position. It's sort of able to cross a few lines in the sand. 



> When the V-Spec or factory Nismo variant of the R35 arrives then i'll be reading the GT3 comparo more closely. But how is a GT3 going to come close to a "Nismo" V-Spec 35?


Well, it's not. A V Spec will annihilate a GT3 if a base model GT-R can already closely best it's time. The V Spec will be akin to an asteroid hitting the Earth and causing mass-extinctions. 



> Lets face it, Nissan have proven that they can build a car thats worthy of its glowing praise from the media and its lucky owners. Porsche really need to get on with it to stay ahead - or were they ever really ahead when the previous GTR's in unrestricted form always did so well too :chuckle:


Hey, man, I'm already converted :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would not be surprised though..if Vspec turns out to be a disappointment relative to the Base model GTR.

Just a hunch I'm feeling.


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> As I've always said, the GTR's price-range competition is the M3, RS4 and C63. Beats them comfortably. The fact that you have to look into 6 figures to find competition, in terms of performance, is just funny. Obviously there are various go-karts and kit-cars under 6 figures that out-perform it, but this is a proper road car, with airbags, stereo, rear seats, aircon and a boot.



Sub 100k cars

1- Z06 Corvette
2- Viper SRT 10


You may want to rethink that.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

heavychevy said:


> Sub 100k cars
> 
> 1- Z06 Corvette
> 2- Viper SRT 10
> ...


You little bloke, I gave you an assignment you never bloody completed:GrowUp:


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Rising sun said:


> You little bloke, I gave you an assignment you never bloody completed:GrowUp:


That was a waist of my time, but I did it anyways. :lamer:


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

My goodness son, a "waist" of your time? And where the bloody hell is the evidence I asked for? You know you brought this scrutiny of your credibility on yourself


----------



## heavychevy (Oct 2, 2007)

Rising sun said:


> My goodness son, a "waist" of your time? And where the bloody hell is the evidence I asked for? You know you brought this scrutiny of your credibility on yourself



It's in the thread you posted it in..........................

How about trying to have a lookie in there........... :lamer:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmm having trouble watching these clips - seems to take ages to load and be very stuttery 

Butuz


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Did they remove the limiter?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Limiter is removed 

Iain


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well hullo.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Porsche make cars. Mostly good.
Nissan make cars. Some good.
Nissan seems to have kicked the supercar market in the guts.
They will be back.
So will Nissan...


----------

